# Benefits of Hollowgram Crank...



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

Just nosing around....dreaming of an EVO some day. Can anyone explain the benefits of the Hollowgram crank. Light and stiff?? I just was curious because every EVO comes with a Hollowgram crank except the "bottom" level "EVO 2 Red" version. It comes with a Red crank that is decorated with cannondale writing.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

The bling factor is off the charts. If you buy a Cannondale and don't get the Hollowgrams, you will lust like you have never lusted before for a set of Hollowgrams.
Hollowgrams can be seen on many other non-Cannondale bikes. That alone says something. 

They are the lightest, stiffest, baddest *production* cranks out there.
There are boutique cranks that are lighter but they won't hold up like a Hollowgram. 
They come with Cannondales limited, lifetime warranty.

I have methodically mapped out the perfect crime in order to 'do in' my riding mates so I can strip their bikes of the Hollowgrams. 

You will lust like you have never.........sorry, got a bit carried away there.


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

well then....that settles it. I obviously must order at least the Dura Ace EVO!!!!


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

My LBS was nice enough to get me an EVO2 and swap the crank to SI Hollowgram. Give your LBS a try if they can work out a deal. Doesn't hurt to ask :wink:


----------



## rs2011 (Oct 12, 2011)

I was wanting to get some but noticed that they don't come in a 165mm crank length?


----------

